# Virginia Herf Time?



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

Hey,

It's been a while since we've had one of these in the Commonwealth! I am here to rally the troops! We could do this in Richmond at Uncle Mikey's again...or...I would be glad to host one up in the northern part of Virginny. 

Perhaps sometime this month or in July?? 

Who's interested? When can you herf?

Let's Herf Virginia!


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

I like your style, pm me when details become available. 

Brian


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

For us June is already a mess ... July is ok anytime after the 4th. Uncle Mikey always treats us so well I'd hate to change venue, but NoVA also sounds good as we had planned a trip up that way to visit some wineries this summer anyhow. Tim, you still planning to hit the shack?


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

If you decide on Nothern VA, perhaps some Maryland guys can come down.


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

Yes, if NoVA. Another BOTL I work with would be in as well. 

jgros001 we have something in common. PM sent.


----------

